# stuttering in almost any game rtx 2070 super, desperate for help



## davipn (Jun 20, 2020)

someone help me, i bought this new pc recently and since then i was having stuttering issues in almost all games old and new ones, tried a lot of things and nothing works no overclock, im desperate thinking about a hardware problem.

tried:
maximum performancy energy
vsync(i want to play whit vsync on)
formating
lower graphics
multiple vsync options
use ssd( less stutter but its there)
hpet
exploit protection settings


Operating System
Windows 10 Home 64-bit
CPU
AMD Ryzen 5
RAM
16,0GB
Motherboard
ASRock A320M-HD (AM4) 37 °C
Graphics
LG ULTRAWIDE (2560x1080@60Hz)
4095MB NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER (Gigabyte) 42 °C
Storage
931GB Western Digital WDC WD10EZEX-00WN4A0 (SATA ) 33 ° new
931GB Seagate ST1000VM002-1CT162 (SATA ) 36 °C old
1397GB Western Digital WDC WD15EARS-00MVWB0 (SATA ) 37 ° old
PSU
cooler master elite v3 600w


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2020)

in the settings for your windows power plan, increase the timer for HDD sleep to say, 60 minutes and see what happens.
As mech drives wake up, the entire system can pause for a second.


----------



## davipn (Jun 20, 2020)

Mussels said:


> in the settings for your windows power plan, increase the timer for HDD sleep to say, 60 minutes and see what happens.
> As mech drives wake up, the entire system can pause for a second.


nothing changed :C


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 20, 2020)

Erghh A320 Mobo & your RTX 2070 should be 8GB but anywho, have you turned off Xbox Game Bar & Game Mode off? If not, right click the start button, go to settings then gaming, hope that helps & welcome to TPU.


----------



## davipn (Jun 20, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> Erghh A320 Mobo & your RTX 2070 should be 8GB but anywho, have you turned off Xbox Game Bar & Game Mode off? If not, right click the start button, go to settings then gaming, hope that helps & welcome to TPU.


already tried it, disabled in registry to


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 20, 2020)

is that a dual channel 16gb config ?


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 20, 2020)

where did you purchase this pc?
all i can suggest is try it with one hard drive unplug the other 2 hard drive in the mean time.
lets hope the gpu isnt fake.
would you be so kind to upload some pictures of your desktop please.


----------



## chr0nos (Jun 20, 2020)

4Gb 2070 super, its either borked or fake


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 20, 2020)

davipn said:


> 4095MB NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER (Gigabyte) 42 °C



What software did you use that reports this hardware info?


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 20, 2020)

Maybe read this thread. Did you install all the latest BIOS and drivers?


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 20, 2020)

if you have gsync / free sync try turning that off


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 20, 2020)

davipn said:


> i bought this new pc recently


How recently? Is it still under warranty? Was the seller/builder reputable?


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 20, 2020)

chr0nos said:


> 4Gb 2070 super, its either borked or fake


I bet he is using speccy. That thing is known to be buggy, commonly measuring Ryzen temps of over 100c among other things like that 4096MB VRAM on everything


----------



## lsevald (Jun 20, 2020)

Have you tried LatencyMon  Maybe running LatencyMon while your system is stuttering will give you a clue as to what process is causing the problem?


----------



## davipn (Jun 20, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> is that a dual channel 16gb config ?


yes 3000 mhz stock


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 20, 2020)

Did you install all the latest BIOS and motherboard chipset drivers?


----------



## davipn (Jun 20, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> where did you purchase this pc?
> all i can suggest is try it with one hard drive unplug the other 2 hard drive in the mean time.
> lets hope the gpu isnt fake.
> would you be so kind to upload some pictures of your desktop please.


will try unplug the hard drives, im from brazil bought in terabyte shop, pictures of my pc? why



StarExplorer said:


> Did you install all the latest BIOS and motherboard chipset drivers?


yes


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 20, 2020)

Fake GPU?


----------



## davipn (Jun 20, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> I bet he is using speccy. That thing is known to be buggy, commonly measuring Ryzen temps of over 100c among other things like that 4096MB VRAM on everything


yes used speccy, the rtx 2070 s isnt a fake one



Decryptor009 said:


> Fake GPU?


no, the speccy is wrong dont even noticed that



lsevald said:


> Have you tried LatencyMon  Maybe running LatencyMon while your system is stuttering will give you a clue as to what process is causing the problem?


can you tell me what i can look for in latencymon? dont know how to use it :c


----------



## lsevald (Jun 20, 2020)

davipn said:


> can you tell me what i can look for in latencymon? dont know how to use it :c



Click the green play button to start monitoring, play the game making the problem(s) appear, and if there's a driver/process halting your the OS, LatencyMon will usually report their name(s), for instance 'ndis.sys' or some other file name and with a huge delay of 100's of micro seconds. If you can play the game in window mode, so you can see LatencyMon at the same time, it might be easier to spot what's going on (green bars turning yellow/red while the game stutters). Or maybe you can figure it out form the 5 different tab pages of LatencyMon after exiting the game.

If say for instance 'ndis.sys' seems to be causing the lag spikes, you are getting a little wiser, as ndis.sys points to network issues.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 20, 2020)

davipn said:


> can you tell me what i can look for in latencymon? dont know how to use it :c


Just start LatencyMon and leave it on while you gaming or doing anything on your computer and after 30min or so check your latency IF all of them are in "GREEN"you are good 2 go otherwise if something go in "RED" then you have the problem......
Here bellow are picture-samples...


GOOD LATENCY


BAD LATENCY

P.S.usually you will able to see/read where exactly is the problem is it USB port,network adapter/driver,sound card....etc....


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2020)

Did you try to disable HPET?


----------



## davipn (Jun 20, 2020)

lsevald said:


> Click the green play button to start monitoring, play the game making the problem(s) appear, and if there's a driver/process halting your the OS, LatencyMon will usually report their name(s), for instance 'ndis.sys' or some other file name and with a huge delay of 100's of micro seconds. If you can play the game in window mode, so you can see LatencyMon at the same time, it might be easier to spot what's going on (green bars turning yellow/red while the game stutters). Or maybe you can figure it out form the 5 different tab pages of LatencyMon after exiting the game.
> 
> If say for instance 'ndis.sys' seems to be causing the lag spikes, you are getting a little wiser, as ndis.sys points to network issues.


the first image is the game in menu, the second one is when the stutter happens, the first green bar goes up( Screenshot whit game closes cuz i cant ss when the stutter happen its so quick)
can you analyze for me?








Zyll Goliath said:


> Just start LatencyMon and leave it on while you gaming or doing anything on your computer and after 30min or so check your latency IF all of them are in "GREEN"you are good 2 go otherwise if something go in "RED" then you have the problem......
> Here bellow are picture-samples...
> View attachment 159624
> GOOD LATENCY
> ...


just posted up here, take a look please


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 20, 2020)

davipn said:


> the first image is the game in menu, the second one is when the stutter happens, the first green bar goes up( Screenshot whit game closes cuz i cant ss when the stutter happen its so quick)
> can you analyze for me?
> View attachment 159626View attachment 159627
> 
> ...






Well LatencyMon indicates that the problem is in Direct X Graphic Kernel.....which means GPU-related....you can try to CLEAN-DDU your drivers and install again fresh/new/latest NVIDIA drivers....tho' this also means that maybe is the problem with your GPU(Hardware) but not necessarily maybe something else messing with your GPU-drivers.....

Suggestion:Turn off/unplug all your USB peripherals except the mouse/keyboard and do the test again


----------



## davipn (Jun 20, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Did you try to disable HPET?


yes, smt to



Zyll Goliath said:


> View attachment 159628
> 
> Well LatencyMon indicates that the problem is in Direct X Graphic Kernel.....which means GPU-related....you can try to CLEAN-DDU your drivers and install again fresh/new/latest NVIDIA drivers....tho' this also means that maybe is the problem with your GPU(Hardware) but not necessarily maybe something else messing with your drivers.....
> 
> Suggestion:Turn off/unplug all your USB peripherals except the mouse/keyboard and do the test again


will try ddu, but i dont think this is the problem, cuz fresh installed the windows multiple times....maybe its the gpu.....


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 20, 2020)

davipn said:


> yes, smt to
> 
> 
> will try ddu, but i dont think this is the problem, cuz fresh installed the windows multiple times....maybe its the gpu.....


What Power supply are you using and is it old or new?Sometimes IF the GPU can't get enough power can act similar like that....anyway start again latencyMon BUT this time do not go into the game or any 3d Application just start cinebench/CPU test or even better prime 95 and then see results in latencyMon....


----------



## davipn (Jun 20, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> View attachment 159628
> 
> Well LatencyMon indicates that the problem is in Direct X Graphic Kernel.....which means GPU-related....you can try to CLEAN-DDU your drivers and install again fresh/new/latest NVIDIA drivers....tho' this also means that maybe is the problem with your GPU(Hardware) but not necessarily maybe something else messing with your GPU-drivers.....
> 
> Suggestion:Turn off/unplug all your USB peripherals except the mouse/keyboard and do the test again


whitout nvidia game drivers







Zyll Goliath said:


> What Power supply are you using and is it old or new?Sometimes IF the GPU can't get enough power can act similar like that....anyway start again latencyMon BUT this time do not go into the game or any 3d Application just start cinebench/CPU test or even better prime 95 and then see results in latencyMon....


its a 600w coolermaster elite v3 entry one, some guys said this is the problem...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 20, 2020)

davipn said:


> whitout nvidia game drivers
> View attachment 159638
> 
> 
> its a 600w coolermaster elite v3 entry one, some guys said this is the problem...


Good...do as I suggested above start LatencyMon and prime 95 and then after 5-10 min see results......


----------



## davipn (Jun 20, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Good...do as I suggested above start LatencyMon and prime 95 and then after 5-10 min see results......


whitin or whitout the gpu drivers? latencymon whitout the drivers is everything green.... 



already donwloading my nvidia drivers and suddenly my monitor changed to default ultrawide resolution, and so the latencymon turned into this....


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 20, 2020)

davipn said:


> whitin or whitout the gpu drivers? latencymon whitout the drivers is everything green.... View attachment 159644
> 
> already donwloading my nvidia drivers and suddenly my monitor changed to default ultrawide resolution, and so the latencymon turned into this....


Well...IF you did DDU install the latest drivers.....let see will you have the problem when you just stress your CPU with prime 95


----------



## davipn (Jun 20, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well...IF you did DDU install the latest drivers.....let see will you have the problem when you just stress your CPU with prime 95



prime 95 test nothing happened



latencymon is ok now but the stutter still there, dont understand


----------



## lsevald (Jun 21, 2020)

Have a look at the other tabs in LatencyMon also (drivers tab might be more revealing), as the first page only reports the highest spike. If you start monitoring the latency before the game is fully running you can get "false positives", as just starting the game might result in a couple of spikes when computer goes into 3d mode (which probably is normal). But to me all your latencies seems high, I rarely see anything above 150-200 micro seconds on my system. Usual culprits are hardware monitoring apps, malware, motherboard utilities and so on. But it might also be something wrong with your hardware. Try running GPU-Z with logging enabled during a game session and see if there's something causing your GPU to throttle badly (post the *.log file here). It might be helpful to run some benchmarks too. Maybe your RAM isn't configured properly? It might be running single channel 2133MHz for all we know


----------



## davipn (Jun 21, 2020)

lsevald said:


> Have a look at the other tabs in LatencyMon also (drivers tab might be more revealing), as the first page only reports the highest spike. If you start monitoring the latency before the game is fully running you can get "false positives", as just starting the game might result in a couple of spikes when computer goes into 3d mode (which probably is normal). But to me all your latencies seems high, I rarely see anything above 150-200 micro seconds on my system. Usual culprits are hardware monitoring apps, malware, motherboard utilities and so on. But it might also be something wrong with your hardware. Try running GPU-Z with logging enabled during a game session and see if there's something causing your GPU to throttle badly (post the *.log file here). It might be helpful to run some benchmarks too. Maybe your RAM isn't configured properly? It might be running single channel 2133MHz for all we know





lsevald said:


> Have a look at the other tabs in LatencyMon also (drivers tab might be more revealing), as the first page only reports the highest spike. If you start monitoring the latency before the game is fully running you can get "false positives", as just starting the game might result in a couple of spikes when computer goes into 3d mode (which probably is normal). But to me all your latencies seems high, I rarely see anything above 150-200 micro seconds on my system. Usual culprits are hardware monitoring apps, malware, motherboard utilities and so on. But it might also be something wrong with your hardware. Try running GPU-Z with logging enabled during a game session and see if there's something causing your GPU to throttle badly (post the *.log file here). It might be helpful to run some benchmarks too. Maybe your RAM isn't configured properly? It might be running single channel 2133MHz for all we know


will try the gpu z thing, never touched ram settings except the xmt setting


----------



## lsevald (Jun 21, 2020)

While frown upon by many, UserBenchMark can be quite useful for a quick test to see if your individual components are performing up to par. It even tests and compares your RAM brand and model with an expected average from their huge database of results from other users. You want as close to 100% or above for each component. Here's the results of a quick run on my computer:

UserBenchmarks: Game 119%, Desk 112%, Work 115%
CPU: Intel Core i9-9900K - *106.7%*
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1080-Ti - *136.1%*
SSD: WD Blue SN550 NVMe PCIe M.2 500GB - *220.3%*
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus NVMe PCIe M.2 500GB - *294.8%*
SSD: Samsung 860 Evo 500GB - *132.7%*
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB (2016) - *91.8%*
USB: Samsung Flash Drive 32GB - *76.2%*
RAM: G.SKILL Trident Z DDR4 3600 C15 4x8GB - *136.7%*
MBD: Gigabyte Z390 AORUS PRO

CPU-Z memory&SPD tabs (compare memory tab speed&timings with the XMP column on the SPD tab) will also show you if your RAM is configured properly. Anyway, bed time for me, good luck


----------



## davipn (Jun 21, 2020)

davipn said:


> yes, smt to
> 
> 
> will try ddu, but i dont think this is the problem, cuz fresh installed the windows multiple times....maybe its the gpu.....



driver tab and gpu- z log




user benchmark results
UserBenchmarks: Game 97%, Desk 67%, Work 65%
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 - 87.8%
GPU: Nvidia RTX 2070S (Super) - 112.8%
HDD: WD Blue 1TB (2012) - 74.5% (strange bought this yesterday)
HDD: Seagate ST1000VM002-1CT162 1TB - 78.8%
HDD: WD Green 1.5TB (2010) - 49.1%
RAM: Unknown CL16-18-18 D4-3000 2x8GB - 93.2%
MBD: Asrock A320M-HD


----------



## ereko (Jun 21, 2020)

davipn said:


> driver tab and gpu- z log
> View attachment 159655
> 
> user benchmark results
> ...


Try this, so change driver to windows one and boot.

Edit: Okay, your scores are very bad. My laptop would beat that easily. https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/29580027
I think easiest way is just instal clean windows. I dont think its gpu or hardware problem.

Edit: ohh, you have tried that. Can you post your nvidia control panel settings?


----------



## davipn (Jun 21, 2020)

ereko said:


> windows one





ereko said:


> Try this, so change driver to windows one and boot.
> 
> Edit: Okay, your scores are very bad. My laptop would beat that easily. https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/29580027
> I think easiest way is just instal clean windows. I dont think its gpu or hardware problem.
> ...



its in portuguese but only changed dsr factors, threaded optimization and maximum performance setting



dunno what to do about the sata drivers, there are many...


----------



## ereko (Jun 21, 2020)

davipn said:


> yes, smt to
> 
> 
> will try ddu, but i dont think this is the problem, cuz fresh installed the windows multiple times....maybe its the gpu.....


Click from the up "Show hidden devices" and scroll to audio devices



ereko said:


> Click from the up "Show hidden devices" and scroll to audio devices


And you should definetly instal windows to m2 ssd port  and not to use that slow ssd anything else but storage.


----------



## davipn (Jun 21, 2020)

ereko said:


> Click from the up "Show hidden devices" and scroll to audio devices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont have enough for a m2 at the moment :/


----------



## ereko (Jun 21, 2020)

davipn said:


> dont have enough for a m2 at the moment :/





davipn said:


> dont have enough for a m2 at the moment :/


Disable all hdmi audio devices and delete the grey ones.


----------



## davipn (Jun 21, 2020)

ereko said:


> Disable all hdmi audio devices and delete the grey ones.


done, but why?


----------



## ereko (Jun 21, 2020)

davipn said:


> done, but why?


If your problem is audio latency and you dont use those its better to disable all. Did you boot and test latencymon again?


----------



## davipn (Jun 21, 2020)

ereko said:


> If your problem is audio latency and you dont use those its better to disable all. Did you boot and test latencymon again?


same thing... maybe its the psu? its only 600w whit 75 eficiency, so it gives only 450w right?


----------



## ereko (Jun 21, 2020)

davipn said:


> same thing... maybe its the psu? its only 600w whit 75 eficiency, so it gives only 450w right?
> View attachment 159666


At nvidia control panel change that low latency mode to ultra. And set physx to nvidia. Its not hardware problem im 100% sure its drivers. Do that and boot. Test latencymon and took pic from driver sheet.


----------



## davipn (Jun 21, 2020)

View attachment 159667

it only made it worse, some textures not are even loading now, dunno what to do anymore


----------



## ereko (Jun 21, 2020)

davipn said:


> View attachment 159667
> 
> it only made it worse, some textures not are even loading now, dunno what to do anymore


Post your driver sheet from latencymon after test, I cant open your posted pic.


----------



## 1BreathTaken (Jun 21, 2020)

This is boiling down to what looks like a power draw issue imo. Whether the root cause is hardware or elsewise is yet to be determined. I would say pull up HWINFO and monitor your voltages / wattages to see if they're falling short of minimums. Also monitor the 'Performance Limits Reasons' area.

After reading through these posts I am thinking that either your PSU isn't supplying enough power (on the necessary rails) or your mobo isn't capable of pushing the power to all components.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 21, 2020)

personally i would take alook at the card first, check the heat or something unusual there, changing pciex slot
resetting the bios


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 21, 2020)

Seems like is the GPU problem but we can be certain it could be the PSU or maybe just some driver issues,also personally I do not like at all that motherboard.....If you can just borrow other GPU from your friend or something and then see what happens with the different card..GL


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 21, 2020)

@davidp So, what was the outcome of this thread


----------



## Lindatje (Jun 21, 2020)

HPET must be on in the bios and off in Windows.


----------



## ARF (Jun 21, 2020)

Stuttering is normally caused by not fast enough CPU.
If the GPU is slow, there will still be some graphics settings which should be playable - for example everything set to Minimum or Low.

This is one very unbalanced system.

I would buy a normal motherboard that is not the oldest and weakest A320.
And I would sell RTX 2070 in order to change it with Radeon RX 5700 XT.

The guy still didn't tell what case he has, so we can recommend a new, proper motherboard.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 21, 2020)

ARF said:


> And I would sell RTX 2070 in order to change it with Radeon RX 5700 XT.


----------



## ARF (Jun 21, 2020)

P4-630 said:


>




Ryzen is better to be paired with an AMD GPU. FACT!



> The short verdict is, translated by yours truly: "After looking at all the results, we can see that the Geforce cards can better utilize the multicore Ryzen power in DX 9 and DX 11 titles. With low-level APIs, the Radeon cards gain a lot of traction and can even beat the GTX models in the highly optimised W2TNC in CPU-bound scenarios."



Pairing an AMD or NVIDIA GPU with Ryzen?

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/7l06r5

*Does Ryzen Perform Better with AMD GPUs?*


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 21, 2020)

ARF said:


> Stuttering is normally caused by not fast enough CPU.


no it's caused by a plethora of factors


ARF said:


> This is one very unbalanced system.


with a 3600 and 2070S ?


ARF said:


> The guy still didn't tell what case he has, so we can recommend a new, proper motherboard.


what ?  
and what's wrong with a 65w cpu on a320 ?


ARF said:


> And I would sell RTX 2070 in order to change it with Radeon RX 5700 XT.


you'd tell anyone to sell anything and get a 5700xt

and how doers this follow ? you're telling him stuttering is cpu's fault then urge him to change mobos and sell his nvidia for amd.

stop this misinformation craziness ! op is advised not to sell anything yet.

I'd start with playing with ram speed settings first,I heard ryzen and 3000mhz ram can cause issues sometimes.
try 2933,2666 or 3200,wouldn't hurt to rule out one possible conflict.



ARF said:


> Ryzen is better to be paired with an AMD GPU. FACT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a 2 year old reddit thread is not a fact.
to learn what facts are find us a test from a reputable site that'll come up with same conclusion.
your whole point on tpu is to misinform people.


----------



## ARF (Jun 21, 2020)

@*davipn:*

Can you take from your friends a Radeon card and try again. But try to take something like Radeon RX 560 or Radeon RX 570.
Uninstall all nVidia drivers, unplug the card and change it with a Radeon.

Report what happens.

Update your BIOS, AMD chipset driver, and install the latest Radeon Software from AMD.com


----------



## purecain (Jun 21, 2020)

really gets to me when i read a thread like this one. Every pc i ever sold was made to an extremely high standard. looks like that pc you have needs a little work. Buy yourself a cheap ssd to run your games on . that will help and get a 700w psu preferably from seasonic. good luck with it buddy!  
also run gpu-z on that card and post up your results so we can make sure everything adds up.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 21, 2020)

imo this looks like windows problem.
seen people write about this on ryzen systems with new win updates
can you roll back to any previous versions ?


----------



## ARF (Jun 21, 2020)

purecain said:


> really gets to me when i read a thread like this one. Every pc i ever sold was made to an extremely high standard. looks like that pc you have needs a little work. Buy yourself a cheap ssd to run your games on . that will help and get a 700w psu preferably from seasonic. good luck with it buddy!
> also run gpu-z on that card and post up your results so we can make sure everything adds up.




Have you seen incompatibility issues between enemy brands?
I mean I have had freezes with Athlon 64 and ATi Radeon X1000 series GPU.
But back then chipsets for AMD Athlon were nVidia nForce, so it was quite explainable.

Today, to pair Intel with nVidia is as normal as to pair AMD with AMD.

And once the OP uninstalls the GeForce driver, his system suddenly begins to breathe again.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 21, 2020)

doesn't seem to mention it anywhere,did you try various nv drivers or just one ?

I just checked the latest,*446.14* is one messy driver when it comes to latency.I'm not having any frametime/stutter issues on it though and gameplay is smooth as ever.

I think your dpc issues are not related to stutter in games,they shouldn't be.they're a separate issue on your machine.when the card goes into full power mode dpc latency tends to stay normal.it's a problem on light loads e.g. you can get crackling audio when watching youtube etc.

I tested *445.98* and *445.87*,solid,not the best I've seen but there's nothing very alarming going on.






.87 seems a little bit more consistent in-game latency, .98 seems a little bit better in idle/light gpu load,but like I said - even with 446.14 which obviously struggles with latency on desktop,there's no difference between those three drivers in games.all three produce a perfectly smooth frametime record.

like I said,your latency problems are *a separate issue* and they are *nv driver* related.
your stuttering/frametime problems - that's sth else


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 21, 2020)

Windows 10 can be taxing on HDD IMO, you gonna need SSD for that. Try to see disk utilization at idle, if its high do several tweaks like disabling superfetch and prefetch, adjust paging file to another disk and make it one size for minimum and maximum.

Ryzen system also sensitive to memory speed, make sure everything is right (memory speed, memory timing and check AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark to see whether everything is in order).

Only pair Ryzen with aMD card is load of bull, I am using Ryzen 3600 with GTX 1070 with no problem, and using Ryzen 1600 pair with the same card last year without issue too.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 21, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> Only pair Ryzen with aMD card is load of bull, I am using Ryzen 3600 with GTX 1070 with no problem, and using Ryzen 1600 pair with the same card last year without issue too.


half of this forum is using ryzen w. nvidia
but arf is having a debate with himself vs. facts again.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2020)

Ignore the ryzen/nvidia thing, its definitely unrelated.

Latency monitor seems to be on the right track, we need to find out whats going on here.
Is the VRM's on the mobo thermal throttling? It can be hard to tell, you dont have any kind of overclock or tweaked BIOS settings do you?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 21, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Is the VRM's on the mobo thermal throttling? It can be hard to tell, you dont have any kind of overclock or tweaked BIOS settings do you?


imo he should monitor core frequencies in game
if there's a clock speed drop that goes in line with ft spikes it may be a vrm related problem.

I don't think so tho.


----------



## ARF (Jun 21, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Ignore the ryzen/nvidia thing, its definitely unrelated.
> 
> Latency monitor seems to be on the right track, we need to find out whats going on here.
> Is the VRM's on the mobo thermal throttling? It can be hard to tell, you dont have any kind of overclock or tweaked BIOS settings do you?




This would mean the high-end graphics card overloads the entry, low-end A320 board.

He has to check with lower end graphics card, if possible without additional power connectors, supplied only from the PCIe slot.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 21, 2020)

2070s takes power from 2x8 pins

a no-corrector card would run all its power through pci-e


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 21, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> 2070s takes power from 2x8 pins
> 
> a no-corrector card would run all its power through pci-e


His logic sometimes is weird. Anyone can see videos on YouTube where people coupled 3600 with A320 with even RTX 2080Ti and works


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2020)

ARF said:


> This would mean the high-end graphics card overloads the entry, low-end A320 board.
> 
> He has to check with lower end graphics card, if possible without additional power connectors, supplied only from the PCIe slot.



That is not how any of this works.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 21, 2020)

possible hw problems:
vrm throttle
bad psu performance
ram issues

there's just no way a320 board can't deal with a 2070s


----------



## ARF (Jun 21, 2020)

Mussels said:


> That is not how any of this works.




Ok, I will happy when you fix his problems. I don't see a solution yet.

You saw that without the graphics driver, his system works.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 21, 2020)

ARF said:


> You saw that without the graphics driver, his system works.


without a graphics drivers he runs games with no stutter you mean ?


----------



## davipn (Jun 21, 2020)

purecain said:


> really gets to me when i read a thread like this one. Every pc i ever sold was made to an extremely high standard. looks like that pc you have needs a little work. Buy yourself a cheap ssd to run your games on . that will help and get a 700w psu preferably from seasonic. good luck with it buddy!
> also run gpu-z on that card and post up your results so we can make sure everything adds up.


will try the psu, the gpuz log is here somewhere



cucker tarlson said:


> without a graphics drivers he runs games with no stutter you mean ?


i think he said when i uninstaled the gpu drivers and the latecymon goes ok

will try the ram timing thing, im running out of ideas

also i already RMA my ssd thinking this was the problem, the site where i bought it dont give a shit about troubleshooting, so i RMA and the site dont even tested my ssd cuz it returned whit a little scratch on the screw hole ... it will be back in my hands in one week or more



micropage7 said:


> personally i would take alook at the card first, check the heat or something unusual there, changing pciex slot
> resetting the bios


all temps are ok



ereko said:


> Post your driver sheet from latencymon after test, I cant open your posted pic.


here









StarExplorer said:


> @davidp So, what was the outcome of this thread


nothing for now :/

rolled back the drivers to 445.87 nothing


----------



## Adonis (Jun 21, 2020)

I can almost guarentee that this issue is not caused by mixing Ryzen and Nvidia hardware. I have a Ryzen 5 1600X and a 2070 Super and my system runs perfectly fine. In fact my Ryzen 5 1600X is more likely to cause issues than the OP's Ryzen 5 3600. I know a lot of other people with Ryzen / Nvidia that don't have any issues.

I just wanted to ask this one question first, do you have multiple monitors connected to the GPU? I noticed severe stuttering in Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice when I had more than 1 monitor plugged in.


----------



## davipn (Jun 22, 2020)

TallAFSteve said:


> I can almost guarentee that this issue is not caused by mixing Ryzen and Nvidia hardware. I have a Ryzen 5 1600X and a 2070 Super and my system runs perfectly fine. In fact my Ryzen 5 1600X is more likely to cause issues than the OP's Ryzen 5 3600. I know a lot of other people with Ryzen / Nvidia that don't have any issues.
> 
> I just wanted to ask this one question first, do you have multiple monitors connected to the GPU? I noticed severe stuttering in Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice when I had more than 1 monitor plugged in.


just a ultrawide 75 hz no freesync monitor


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2020)

Only two real options here: some kind of partially faulty hardware (VRMs overheating on mobo or GPU, or similar)

Or buggy software that only shows up at certain times, like a 3D overlay that activates when the graphics driver is called - a clean install wont help if you reinstall the same software every time.


----------



## mush1364 (Jun 22, 2020)

Regarding the chipset drivers... Did you use the ones from AMD.com?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 22, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


davipn said:


> user benchmark results
> UserBenchmarks: Game 97%, Desk 67%, Work 65%
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 - 87.8%
> GPU: Nvidia RTX 2070S (Super) - 112.8%
> ...





One thing I find interesting is that your userbenchmark score for your GPU and CPU are perfectly fine. The GPU score is only slightly lower than my 2070S with no overclocks. My guess is that there's something wrong with the mobo. I read some pretty mixed reviews on the ASRock A320-HD mobo. 

Like mush1364 said, if you haven't, make sure you download the latest chipset drivers from AMD. Then pick the Ryzen power balanced power plan.  I don't think this will fix anything but it's worth a shot.


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

davipn said:


> will try the psu, the gpuz log is here somewhere
> 
> 
> i think he said when i uninstaled the gpu drivers and the latecymon goes ok
> ...


Have you tried new audio and network drivers from realtek.com?


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 22, 2020)

> StarExplorer said:
> Did you install all the latest BIOS and motherboard chipset drivers?


This was already confirmed on Saturday.


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

ereko said:


> Have you tried new audio and network drivers from realtek.com?


Can you post latencymon when you're listening youtube and spotify?



StarExplorer said:


> This was already confirmed on Saturday.


If he downloaded them from motherboard manufacturer they are very old.

This is my latency when I stream flac before my dac.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 22, 2020)

Windows 10 build 1803 (and newer) is plagued with latency issues.

Microsoft made a change to the timer that drove a lot of drivers mad.

If not for exclusives and lack of RTX drivers, i'd suggest using Windows 7 instead.


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Windows 10 build 1803 (and newer) is plagued with latency issues.
> 
> Microsoft made a change to the timer that drove a lot of drivers mad.
> 
> If not for exclusives and lack of RTX drivers, i'd suggest using Windows 7 instead.


Thats true. I have seen many latency issues with audio things, but never seen that bad latency because of nvidia. I still think its some conflict with some other driver and nvidia.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 22, 2020)

ereko said:


> Thats true. I have seen many latency issues with audio things, but never seen that bad latency because of nvidia. I still think its some conflict with some other driver and nvidia.


depends what drivers he's using.
I tested 446 one yesterday and it's really high dpc


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> depends what drivers he's using.
> I tested 446 one yesterday and it's really high dpc


I use same 446. Can you post your latencymon score and driver section?


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jun 22, 2020)

davipn said:


> same thing... maybe its the psu? its only 600w whit 75 eficiency, so it gives only 450w right?


That's not how efficiency ratings work. If it's 600W with 75% efficiency, it will always be able to deliver 600W, it might just have to use 150W (25%) extra to do so, so at 600W delivered it actually draws 750W from the wall.
That being said, it could definitely be a power issue still. Overall wattage isn't as important as getting stable power on all the rails that are needed.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 22, 2020)

ARF said:


> Stuttering is normally caused by not fast enough CPU.
> If the GPU is slow, there will still be some graphics settings which should be playable - for example everything set to Minimum or Low.
> 
> This is one very unbalanced system.
> ...



5700-XT is slower in most games vs 2070 & Nvidia has no conflicts on newer tech, i am sure you are going off of personal experience here, your system specs are very, very outdated.

But no, you are wrong in this case my friend.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 22, 2020)

oh man I uninstalled that poc already

but gaming perfromance was absolutely smooth though.therefore my conclusion - his frametime problems are not directly nv driver related.his post indicates that too.


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> oh man I uninstalled that poc already
> 
> but gaming perfromance was absolutely smooth though.therefore my conclusion - his frametime problems are not directly nv driver related.his post indicates that too.


This problem is not about frametime problem. This is about sound latency.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 22, 2020)

ereko said:


> This problem is not about frametime problem. This is about sound latency.


it is.see his frametime spikes recorded in afterburner


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> it is.see his frametime spikes recorded in afterburner


I didnt see that when I go throw 2 times this thread. Can you post it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 22, 2020)

ereko said:


> I didnt see that when I go throw 2 times this thread. Can you post it.











						stuttering in almost any game rtx 2070 super, desperate for help
					

yes, smt to   will try ddu, but i dont think this is the problem, cuz fresh installed the windows multiple times....maybe its the gpu.....  What Power supply are you using and is it old or new?Sometimes IF the GPU can't get enough power can act similar like that....anyway start again latencyMon...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> stuttering in almost any game rtx 2070 super, desperate for help
> 
> 
> yes, smt to   will try ddu, but i dont think this is the problem, cuz fresh installed the windows multiple times....maybe its the gpu.....  What Power supply are you using and is it old or new?Sometimes IF the GPU can't get enough power can act similar like that....anyway start again latencyMon...
> ...


I still dont see afterburner


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 22, 2020)

osd


----------



## lsevald (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't see anything specific pointing to audio either  But is it possible to disable audio all together for a quick test to see if the problems goes away?


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

lsevald said:


> I don't see anything specific pointing to audio either  But is it possible to disable audio all together for a quick test to see if the problems goes away?


I have seen 10000x that wifi or ethernet driver make problems with latency.

For me these two seems driver problem.



ereko said:


> I have seen 10000x that wifi or ethernet driver make problems with latency.
> 
> For me these two seems driver problem.


It should be like this


----------



## lsevald (Jun 22, 2020)

Disable it then, the process of elimination  That's probably due to bad driver(s) then? I have no experience with the Ryzen platforms, but maybe these tools can be of any help:

SnappyDriverInstaller for a quick way to test a backlog of older drivers, newest isn't always best:



Last resort: MSI util v2 for switching to MSI mode for supported devices (caution, can make your system unbootable if your device doesn't support MSI mode), useful if you got a lot of devices sharing the same IRQ (my system like to put everything on IRQ 16). And lastly Interrupt Affinity Policy Tool to assign device drivers to run on specific cores, to avoid too many things running on core 0:


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

lsevald said:


> Disable it then, the process of elimination  That's probably due to bad driver(s) then? I have no experience with the Ryzen platforms, but maybe these tools can be of any help:
> 
> SnappyDriverInstaller for a quick way to test a backlog of older drivers, newest isn't always best:
> 
> ...


The problem was new computer. I dont have any automatic updates. I think youre answering without any knowledge about music and youre listening happily it with spotify



ereko said:


> The problem was new computer. I dont have any automatic updates. I think youre answering without any knowledge about music and youre listening happily it with spotify


 And for all, dont ever instal that snappydriver installer or any automatic shit.


----------



## lsevald (Jun 22, 2020)

I agree no "automatic shit", snappy is not like that however (portable exe, installs nothing but the driver you select)


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

lsevald said:


> I agree no "automatic shit", snappy is not like that however (portable exe, installs nothing but the driver you select)


Why you then need that if you know what you need?


----------



## lsevald (Jun 22, 2020)

I said: SnappyDriverInstaller for a quick way to test a backlog of older drivers, newest isn't always best. I use it all the time. If I read someone suggesting version x is much better than y it takes me 5 minutes to install&test in SDI, and I don't have to dig and search anywhere else to find an old driver. But I don't use it for video drivers, as the ones in SDI are pretty minimalistic. SDI is free, no fuss, no ads and doesn't install anything. I usually keep the full edition (~20GB) on a thumb drive, great for servicing laptops with lots of obscure devices. The aged user interface doesn't do it justice


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 22, 2020)

ereko said:


> I have seen 10000x that wifi or ethernet driver make problems with latency.
> 
> For me these two seems driver problem.
> 
> ...


Correct....many times "bad"network,audio,wifi drivers can cause bad latency also sometimes it could be some of the USB peripheral devices....but first he should just try different GPU if he can get some from a friend and see how that goes....


----------



## lsevald (Jun 22, 2020)

Something else to check:




Also, take a peek in Windows Event Viewer. Maybe some event pops up during the stutter?


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Correct....many times "bad"network,audio,wifi drivers can cause bad latency also sometimes it could be some of the USB peripheral devices....but first he should just try different GPU if he can get some from a friend and see how that goes....


Isnt its just easier just install drivers than get a GPU ?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 22, 2020)

ereko said:


> Isnt its just easier just install drivers than get a GPU ?


Well....not exactly....you have network,wi fi,audio and each of those have multiple drivers maybe he will even need to force installation on some of them as they are older ver.....so it's kinda easier to swap a GPU(that is already suspicious)and eliminate that as the possible cause....tho' I am also very suspicious on PSU and that mobo.....


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well....not exactly....you have network,wi fi,audio and each of those have multiple drivers maybe he will even need to force installation on some of them as they are older ver.....so it's kinda easier to swap a GPU(that is already suspicious)and eliminate that as the possible cause....


Maybe if youre idiot. Takes about 5mins.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 22, 2020)

ereko said:


> Maybe if youre idiot. Takes about 5mins.


Well swapping the GPU and installing the drivers for the other GPU is probably 5-15min job...from the other side installing ALL drivers separately and do the TESTING every and each time you change the drivers will definitely consume way more time then that...but yeah who knows maybe he have the luck and can hit the jackpot from the first driver change....


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well swapping the GPU and installing the drivers for the other GPU is probably 5-15min job...from the other side installing ALL drivers separately and do the TESTING every time you change any of the drivers will definitely consume way more time then that...but yeah who knows maybe he have the luck and can hit the jackpot from the first driver change....


Wtf. You can get drivers from internet and I think normal people dont have SAME GPU in stock or friends where to get it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 22, 2020)

ereko said:


> Wtf. You can get drivers from internet and I think normal people dont have SAME GPU in stock or friends where to get it.


HE DON'T NEED THE SAME GPU........he just need any GPU to see IF HIS GPU causing the problems as the LatencyMon registered problem with Direct X Graphic Kernel......


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> HE DON'T NEED THE SAME GPU........he just need any GPU to see IF HIS GPU causing the problems as the LatencyMon registered problem with Direct X Graphic Kernel......


Ok


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 22, 2020)

ereko said:


> Ok


Also go now and see this LIST of his possible drivers that his motherboard using including the older and latest version....it's at LEAST 3 of network + 3  of audio+few of WIFI and bluetooth....and you need to go 1 by 1 and after each installation you need to do LatencyMon testing...So PLS. go ahead and do that for 5 min in total time and I will turn into the FROG.....but yeah what do I know I am just an Idiot....


----------



## ereko (Jun 22, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Also go now and see this LIST of his possible drivers that his motherboard using including the older and latest version....it's at LEAST 3 of network + 3  of audio+few of WIFI and bluetooth....and you need to go 1 by 1 and after each installation you need to do LatencyMon testing do that for 5 min in total time and I will turn into the FROG.....


I have said before in this thread to him that he should disable all of them.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 22, 2020)

ereko said:


> I have said before in this thread to him that he should disable all of them.


That's not bad suggestion he can also try that... the thing is that LatencyMon registered problem with directx and when he uninstalled Nvidia drivers his Latency goes back in "GREEN"which indicates that "maybe"is the GPU related problem or something causing GPU to fail maybe not enough power for his GPU,mobo,driver conflict with other hardware...who knows...but it will be easier to eliminate that as possible cause and it's not that complicated for anyone to swap GPU......


----------



## davipn (Jun 22, 2020)

lsevald said:


> Something else to check:
> 
> View attachment 159863
> 
> Also, take a peek in Windows Event Viewer. Maybe some event pops up during the stutter?



here bus interface, also trying the sanppy driver installer but its taking so long.....




next step i will try to disable the drivers, dont have friends to swap cards lmao


----------



## lsevald (Jun 22, 2020)

davipn said:


> here bus interface, also trying the sanppy driver installer but its taking so long.....


If you went for the full install it will take a while to download all 20GB  You could go for the Lite edition and just choose to download the indexes (list of available drivers), and it will download the driver sets on demand if you choose to update some driver.



EDIT: I suggest you use SDI to solve a problem with a specific device, and/or install only missing drivers if any. Try disabling stuff not needed to run your game first, and if you find the culprit, say for instance an audio device, then use SDI to browse through the backlog of older drivers and see if you can find one that runs properly for you. I wouldn't use SDI to update everything, that just creates a new mess and even if it solves your problem, you are not any wiser


----------



## davipn (Jun 22, 2020)

used SDI and its worse lmao


----------



## lsevald (Jun 22, 2020)

So you updated some drivers via SDI that made your problem worse? You need some method to your madness  What did you update and why? Use SDI to test different drivers, it's not a one click fix and forget thing.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 23, 2020)

Heres what you need to do @


davipn said:


> View attachment 159879
> View attachment 159880
> 
> used SDI and its worse lmao



See if you can borrow a GPU and swap it out for the 2070S, then see if the borrowed card performs normally. Then we'll know if we're running a wild goose chase or not. It does seem to be some driver issue, but I stand by my statement that the mobo could be causing all of problems here.


----------



## ereko (Jun 23, 2020)

TallAFSteve said:


> Heres what you need to do @
> 
> 
> See if you can borrow a GPU and swap it out for the 2070S, then see if the borrowed card performs normally. Then we'll know if we're running a wild goose chase or not. It does seem to be some driver issue, but I stand by my statement that the mobo could be causing all of problems here.


I really dont understand. Can you send your gpu for me to test?


----------



## davipn (Jun 24, 2020)

lsevald said:


> So you updated some drivers via SDI that made your problem worse? You need some method to your madness  What did you update and why? Use SDI to test different drivers, it's not a one click fix and forget thing.


i installed all the drivers that the program tell me to install lmao, no idea wich drivers should i swap


----------



## Viruzz (Jun 24, 2020)

Open task manager, click on Details and click on the CPU to sort it by the load, see if you have any software that loads your CPU all the time.
Before you do that, add a GPU column too to see your GPU load per program.
Right click on the word Name or PID or Status or any of the words in the select bar, select option: Select Columns, it will pop up a new windows, scroll down and select GPU.
Now for ease of use, move the GPU column near the CPU one and start clicking on CPU, see your load and then on GPU and see its load.
If you have any programs that keep your CPU or GPU busy, they wiull show up there.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 28, 2020)

ARF said:


> Ryzen is better to be paired with an AMD GPU. FACT!


lie













						Test wydajności w grach: Core i5-10400F i Ryzen 5 3600 w połączeniu z GeForce i Radeonem
					

Wśród najdroższych procesorów najwyższą wydajność w grach zapewniają najnowsze procesory Intela. Nieliczni mogą sobie pozwolić na tak drogie kaprysy, więc szeroko polecane są wciąż znacznie tańsze procesory z Ryzenem 5 3600 na czele. W podobnej cenie można kupić jeden z najnowszych układów Core...



					pclab.pl


----------



## davipn (Jun 28, 2020)

guys im waiting the a pc technician visit me, will try a psu and maybe a motherboard, will update the results(or none) here


----------



## davipn (Jul 4, 2020)

the guy i called know less then me about hardware, where i live is kind of rare find persons that understand about it, so there is nothing that can i do...


----------



## ereko (Jul 14, 2020)

I think I fixed this problem today. Now Im waiting for my whiskey bottley


----------



## davipn (Jul 17, 2020)

big thx to all of you that comented here, and a greater thx to @ereko to solve my problem via team viewer! thx


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 17, 2020)

What was the problem?


----------



## ereko (Jul 17, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> What was the problem?



I will write a summary one day, a long story.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2020)

ereko said:


> I will write a summary one day, a long story.



Would love a TL;DR - problems like this come up a lot, and we often dont have the answers


----------



## ereko (Jul 17, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Would love a TL;DR - problems like this come up a lot, and we often dont have the answers


I would love to give easy TL;DR, but there is no one.
I can say that we did fresh windows install and everything else to. After these I just hope Brazil and davipn stay safe bcuz of corona


----------



## ereko (Jul 29, 2020)

davipn said:


> big thx to all of you that comented here, and a greater thx to @ereko to solve my problem via team viewer! thx


I can confirm that after 15days paypall paid me Davids 28€ for whiskey bottley  Thanks. I hope everything works still fine. But many times when somebody unknown says you can trust me and Im not the asshole they fuck you up. Not David  And I didnt want to be asshole to ask money, but I think we spent like 8h to fix that and my job 1hr salary is about 30€.


----------



## davipn (Jul 29, 2020)

ereko said:


> I can confirm that after 15days paypall paid me Davids 28€ for whiskey bottley  Thanks. I hope everything works still fine. But many times when somebody unknown says you can trust me and Im not the asshole they fuck you up. Not David  And I didnt want to be asshole to ask money, but I think we spent like 8h to fix that and my job 1hr salary is about 30€.


lmao the money took too long to validate, thanks for believing in me


----------



## ereko (Jul 29, 2020)

davipn said:


> lmao the money took too long to validate, thanks for believing in me


Is it working now?


----------



## davipn (Jul 29, 2020)

ereko said:


> Is it working now?


much better, replaced the thermal past to a better one and the system is more stable to,will buy a air cooler


----------



## Jhay98 (Aug 30, 2020)

ereko said:


> Is it working now?


I am having very similar issues. Can you please give some suggestions on what I can do. I'm lost for ideas and I'm pulling my hair out over here


----------



## n0to420 (Oct 15, 2020)

Having similar issues as well.. do you mind telling us what resolved your issue(s)?


----------



## Nudril (Oct 22, 2020)

@davipn @ereko can you please tell us what was the problem? Another whiskey bottle is waiting for both of you. We will be thankful.


----------



## n0to420 (Oct 22, 2020)

Nudril said:


> @davipn @ereko can you please tell us what was the problem? Another whiskey bottle is waiting for both of you. We will be thankful.



Are you having an issue? If so, what is it? please include PC Specs.


----------



## Nudril (Oct 22, 2020)

@n0to420 same like author, micro - stutters or stutters in every game even while moving mouse. I've tried everything even replaced mouse.

My specs:
Processor: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
MOBO: ASUS PRIME B550M-K
Gaphic Card: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER WINDFORCE3 8GB OC
PSU: Corsair RM650 CP-9020194-EU
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 500GB
HDD: WD Black 7200rpm (tried games on both disks SSD and HDD)
RAM: HyperX Predator XMP 16GB [1x16GB 3200MHz DDR4 CL16 DIMM]

Tried almost every version of drivers to grafic card so do not mind please number of version in latencymon. Just run game like Sims 4 and that part on screen going to red.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 23, 2020)

ok here me out check tsk manger see usage 
its possible the harddrive is the problem
also try older driver


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2020)

disconnect the mech drive and all USB devices that arent mouse and keyboard, and run a game off the SSD.


----------



## EL_TIGRE (Nov 16, 2020)

ereko said:


> I will write a summary one day, a long story.


please, I have same issues and I already reinstalled windows numerous times on on different SSDs.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2020)

I just solved stuttering on 2 of my 3 systems by removing bitdefender -.-

dont rule out software you've 'always used'


----------



## krabby (Dec 9, 2020)

can someone please help i have the same issue. just upgraded from a gtx 1660 to msi rtx 2070 super last week my games are un playable. ill put a link in with some game play med settings 1080p 160hz 








will be happy to pay $$ if someone can fix please help me


----------



## Molbu (Dec 23, 2020)

I’ve made an account just to say it’s a bit unbelievable you couldn’t summarise what you did to fix the issue in hand. Many people like myself who’s in the exact same boat. @ereko @davipn


----------



## SweetPhilosophy (Apr 3, 2021)

Same issue here  3080 + 5800x actually.
I already swapped PSU RAM and GPU, my system still stutters while these components didn't cause any stutter in my friend's computer. Any luck guys?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2021)

some guesses here:

1. its peripherals. disconnect your extra crap, just run mouse and keyboard and see what happens
2. if you're using GPU risers, set PCI-E to 3.0 in the BIOS
3. disable C-states in the BIOS, you could have that uncommon bug AMD are fixing in the next agesa


----------



## SweetPhilosophy (Apr 4, 2021)

Hello,
I don't have GPU riser and I already disabled C-states in the past but the stutter persists.
I think it could be peripherals but I'm not sure which because I have reinstalled windows several times with only mouse and keyboard connected and the stutter still persisted. I'm having the same headset as OP and initially thought that was the issue. In any case, I still could not not use my peripherals, rihgt? I'm having the minimum already, mouse, keyboard and headset


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2021)

so try without the headset (and its software)
At this stage you have nothing to lose by going to a minimum state, disconnect and disable everything you dont *need*

Is a game better with audio? sure, but for a basic stutter test you do NOT need it

You still dont have your system specs filled out so its absolute guesswork from my end


----------



## SweetPhilosophy (Apr 4, 2021)

I have tried without the headset and the stutter still continues. I have also disabled and uninstalled the drivers from device manager for everything related to sound so at that point I had 0 sound output, the stutter still continued.
I already ruled out GPU, RAM and PSU as I have tried them in another system where there was no stutter and I have tried other similar components in my system and the stutters was present. So, at this point it could be drivers related or CPU/Motherboard


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2021)

Have you tried a clean OS install, perhaps on a spare SSD/hard drive?

When that time comes dont connect any other drives, just the one OS drive and put the one stutter prone game on it

then just the video card driver (others arent strictly needed) and test, keep it offline if possible


----------



## SweetPhilosophy (Apr 4, 2021)

I have tried clean OS install on sata ssd (which is there by default), m2 ssd and hdd. It behaves the same. I could try it again these days just to extra debug since you're replying and want to help - I also have a separate thread but nobody replied to me there


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 4, 2021)

It could be also the network/driver problem,sometimes just a simple driver change can fix the issue...GL


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2021)

SweetPhilosophy said:


> I have tried clean OS install on sata ssd (which is there by default), m2 ssd and hdd. It behaves the same. I could try it again these days just to extra debug since you're replying and want to help - I also have a separate thread but nobody replied to me there


were all those other drives disconnected at the time?
One of my friends had stutter issues that turned into green screen freezes that turned into BSODS... and it was a faulty sata cable. Theres a method behind the disconnect EVERYTHING madness

Hell when you're down to just a mouse and keyboard you try different USB ports, and then different mouse and keyboard - nothing says you cant have a short in your mouse cable


----------



## SweetPhilosophy (Apr 4, 2021)

Hmm they were disconnected but only the sata cable from the drive. Didn't try unplugging the sata cables from the motherboard - would the motherboard still try to read from a cable that is connected into it but not into a drive?
I guess I will go another round of disconnecting everything and installing the OS on another drive, hopefully it is indeed a cable/drive issue.
The thing is that my stutter is really hard to notice, my friends thought I was crazy when I went to test things out because they didn't notice it, as it is also happening at random times when gaming it was hard to reproduce. In the end they agreed that it is happening because of the FPS drop which is a side effect of it. So if I'm sending my components to warranty they will definitely say there is nothing wrong with them. 
It's also strange because I had all the peripherals in my old build and didn't experience anything like this, so it really is a bummer


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2021)

it shouldnt try and read from the motherboard end - but with a faulty cable you never know

normally i wouldnt advise going the full teardown and isolate due to the work involved but when you're out of ideas, its all thats left
Full on teardown, treat like a new build... BIOS flash and reset, re-seat all components, take it out of the case and test on its cardboard box, etc

This is the janky ass build i'm using to run memtest on RAM at the moment, just to rule out the mobo or IMC being an issue (its suuuupper ghetto, but all parts are confirmed stable)


----------



## SomeOne99h (Apr 4, 2021)

SweerPhilpspphy, try also running RAM with the default JEDEC timings. A dude posted a reply somewhere here saying he had sutters and then he informed Corsair about it and then they told him to test witgh JEDEC timings. It fixed his problem.
Also, you have been told to fill out the specs more that once but you choose to ignore it. Good mate.


----------



## 64K (Apr 4, 2021)

@SweetPhilosophy just left click on your name in top right corner of screen and then click on System Specs and you can fill them in.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 4, 2021)

64K said:


> @SweetPhilosophy just left click on your name in top right corner of screen and then click on System Specs and you can fill them in.


@SweetPhilosophy


			https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2021)

TechPowerUp Forums

^ system specs link (those of us helping in multiple threads and coming here on multiple days after living our lives really do benefit from instant access to your specs)


----------



## mclaren85 (Apr 4, 2021)

use "emptystandbylist". will solve stuttering








						Empty Standby List
					

EmptyStandbyList.exe is a command line tool for Windows (Vista and above) that can empty: process working sets, the modified page list, the standby lists (priorities 0 to 7), or the priority 0 stan…




					wj32.org
				



don't forget to create task which executes this app every 5 minutes.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2021)

You might want to explain what that does and why


----------



## SomeOne99h (Apr 4, 2021)

SomeOne99h said:


> Go to this thread and read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^SweetPhilosophy, Try that too ^-^


> You might want to explain what that does and why


From what I know, RAMMap from Sysinternals (in Microsoft) does have that option with . It does remove all cached memory plus page file contents. The "theroy" is that if all RAM already used for caching, firing a game in that situation may lead the system to get busy removing the filled up space in RAM continuously to give memory for the game. I could be totally wrong about that.

But why you need to do that every 5 minutes?? you will actually slow down the system, forcing it to re-cache and rewrite the page file causing unnecessary wear and tear on the SSD!!


----------



## SweetPhilosophy (Apr 4, 2021)

@Mussels looking good, will try to strip it like that and try it out, I was planning on doing that but I tried to postpone it as long as possible just because of the hassle it involves. Also added system specs to profile  first time someone tells me about that
@mclaren85 I have tried using EmptyStandByList as a task as well as using Intelligent Standby List Cleaner as well as using RAMMap and the stutter is still present.
@SomeOne99h I have also tried running ram at JEDEC speeds as well as with DOCP activated, the stutter is still present, the only difference would be a performance loss when I don't have DOCP activated. I have also filled in my specs on profile  it was the first time someone told me to it and just now read the replies, I didn't ignore it 
Edit: Also tried checking for MSI on my GPU but it was already set


----------

